# Back Big Man?



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Who should we go after considering we have apparently according to varying estimates spent $3-$5 million on Raja Bell. :cheers:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

If we are going to sign another big man someone like Jerome James i think would be a good pick up.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I think the most viable options at this point. Either use the rest of the MLE to offer to Hunter. Or, now that Voskuhl has used his option to package him and Barbosa in trade for either a a decent FC or backup PG. The backup PG would obviously not be needed if we can get someone like Payton or Armstrong with the LLE. Voskuhl and Barbosa gives you about 3mil to play with which could give you some decent size.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I am all for just using the rest of the mle to keep hunter, whether or not that will be enough to keep him though is the question.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I am all for just using the rest of the mle to keep hunter, whether or not that will be enough to keep him though is the question.


Don't know if that will be possible since Bell is going to eat up most of the MLE based on early estimates.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Don't know if that will be possible since Bell is going to eat up most of the MLE based on early estimates.


What most means is difficult to define because some say most means $3 million others say $5million. So we don't know what we are dealing with to start with.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The back up big men in our price sucks. Madsen...Traylor...ZhiZhi....Oh lord help me


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I posted in the other thread we might be able to do a sign and trade of Barbosa+Voskuhl for Dan Gadzuric. Probably our best possibility.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Actully Madsen would be a good fit for your team


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I posted in the other thread we might be able to do a sign and trade of Barbosa+Voskuhl for Dan Gadzuric. Probably our best possibility.


But then who would be our backup PG? They should throw in Mo Williams or something


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> But then who would be our backup PG? They should throw in Mo Williams or something


Unlike Centers there are plenty of backup points available for cheap. One guy like Watson would be great for our team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Unlike Centers there are plenty of backup points available for cheap. One guy like Watson would be great for our team.


Watson...Earl Watson?? I'll pass. Bring back Smush!!!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Of the bigs out there I think Gadzuric would be a decent choice, don't know what he is looking for in FA $$$ though. After him would be Evans (great rebounder and score when he needs to) and Madsen (quick, decent offense and defense and more importantly lots of playoff experience).

I am not completly sold on Jerome James. Guy sat on the bench all year and then had a breakout performance in the playoffs. He was highly motivated for payback in that Sacramento series.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I want either of these two guys or both would be good :biggrin:

Lonnie Jones (will play summer league most likely)
Desagana Diop


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> I want either of these two guys or both would be good :biggrin:
> 
> Lonnie Jones (will play summer league most likely)
> Desagana Diop


I honestly wouldn't mind to get Diop for the vet minimum (or close to it). Iveroni's specialty is developing big men.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind to get Diop for the vet minimum (or close to it). Iveroni's specialty is developing big men.


Yeah Diop has the potential to be a good shotblocker IMO


----------

